# Caravel maintenance



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

I need to open up my Caravel to check the wiring, as recently I have received little shocks when I touch the base and the lever when it's heating-up and I suspect a loose wire internally. Before I take my screwdriver to it, I wonder whether I should be aware of any pitfalls in doing this (i.e. quirks of the machine rather than as to electrical safety etc.).

Thanks very much.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

From memory,once the base is off it is accessible.You have to remember that due to the age of these and the fact that endless people will have 'bodged' it in one way or another! Forum member dsc rewired his recently including a pid as the thermostat control on the back is useless! Have you seen this site

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm

He is a mine of information and always helpful


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for the steers - I'll have a look around and see what I learn before I get out the toolbox.

A note on the Caravel - it is my only coffee machine and really is lovely to use. I often think of upgrading to something more versatile (with steam capability for milky drinks when family and friends are over) and will do one day. Meanwhile I'll keep the old ship sailing...


----------

